# Stolen Colnago master



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

i answered a craigslist add today. here's the decription

primarily yellow colnago steel frame (i think it's a master something)

about 61 cm (about 58.5 cm TT)

9 speed campy chorus

ceramic mavic rims

i don't know the vintage but doesn't have a quill stem. it lookes like a 1 1/8 which threw me


----------



## Raider (Jun 14, 2014)

I would be stunned if that's my bike, but here goes.

Mater Olympic, Areostea team colors--primarily red and yellow but some dark green that fades to black. I think it had yellow/red splash bar tape. I had replaced the original precisa fork with a carbon fiber Colnago model (probably a Star but I'm not sure), which is why the bike does not have a quill stem. The size is as described center to top of seat tube. It had Mavic open sup rims but they weren't ceramic. The bike started with 9 speed Chorus but I replaced parts as they failed and it was mostly Dura Ace when it was stolen from my garage in Santa Monica 5ish years ago. If there's a remote possibility this is my bike I can probably find a photo and figure how to post it.


----------

